# Bad Smell



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

as you prob. know I am setting up a new system using items from my other two tanks. well I have stored half my live rock in a rubermade trash can with a powerhead. I have not opened it for about 4 days. the powerhead died and I didn't know it. it smells really bad, and all the craps that were hiding in with the live rock are all on top of one peice of rock that was sticking out of the water by 1/2 inch like they are running for there lives. 

Is the rock still alive?
Now I am putting the rock in a tank that is not going to see any live stock till the cycle is done so does it even mater if the rock smells bad?

Help please I was planing on putting the rock in tonight but I am going to wait for a responce.

What do I do put the rock in?

Do something else?

Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Rogergolf66 said:


> as you prob. know I am setting up a new system using items from my other two tanks. well I have stored half my live rock in a rubermade trash can with a powerhead. I have not opened it for about 4 days. the powerhead died and I didn't know it. it smells really bad, and all the craps that were hiding in with the live rock are all on top of one peice of rock that was sticking out of the water by 1/2 inch like they are running for there lives.
> 
> Is the rock still alive?
> Now I am putting the rock in a tank that is not going to see any live stock till the cycle is done so does it even mater if the rock smells bad?
> ...


What happened is that you basically started curing your rock again. It has die off and that is were the smell is coming from.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

so can I add it to the tank?

I am not adding any live stock till after the cycle

Roger


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

also if it died off then I can't use it to cycle the tank then? what should I use? I was going to use the live sand and live rock.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

well I just emptyed all the live rock into the tank. I don't think the smell was the rock I found a star fish at the bottom that didn't make it. It smelled realy bad. so do you think the live rock died? is there anyway to know?


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Rogergolf66 said:


> well I just emptyed all the live rock into the tank. I don't think the smell was the rock I found a star fish at the bottom that didn't make it. It smelled realy bad. so do you think the live rock died? is there anyway to know?


It had a little die off. But 4 days with no light, you should be alright just check your water parameters.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I through the water away that water was from the old tank the new tank has all new water in it.


----------

